# how the heck?



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You need a hook end single tree.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Your single tree might work, it maybe considered a sword end single tree. I personally do not like sword end single trees, I do not think they are safe.
The slot on your traces slides over the end of your single tree, then the hook mechanism secures it.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

There are no hooks on there. I've been looking at the parts on Iowa Valley's web sight, but I don't know which ones to order


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Iowa Valley is more of a harness supply you need a carriage supply.
Whittmer's Coach Shop, in New Holland, PA is my favorite, but they don't have a web site.
You can call and they will send you a catalog for a few $, well worth it to have.

Hook end Single Trees

Horse Cart Parts Montana Singletree Parts Buggy Doubletrees Pony Single Trees


I haven't found any metal single trees, but here are some wood ones, You might have to order the piece that attaches the singletree to the cross bar too, cannot remember what that is called right now.
Can you take a photo of the way your singletree attaches to your crossbar?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I take that back Iowa valley does have single trees>

Woodblanks | Iowa Valley Carriage

You could call Sandy and ask what she recommends.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You could just slip your trace over the singletree, then use one of those rings with the straight pieces that snaps down to keep it on there. Sorry, I do not know what those ringy-thingies are officially called!!!

Nancy


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Greentree, I was explaining all this to my husband & he said the exact same thing! He said I can get "lynch pins" at TSC for a few bucks each


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

littrella said:


> Greentree, I was explaining all this to my husband & he said the exact same thing! He said I can get "lynch pins" at TSC for a few bucks each


I don't like suggesting make shift ways to harness up, BUT
If you go this route, give the Lynch pins a couple wraps with electrical tape, just in case.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just be careful, I'm not a driver but I do know that lynch pins can wiggle loose so check on it from time to time to make sure that it stays put!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

No worries, no matter how I approach this, my Husband is always looking out for me. When I showed him pictures of my instructor took at the Skunk River competion, his reply was, "you can get carts with 4 wheels? Why didn't you, thats much safer"


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

When we drove single, our cart was the same. You slide the trace over it, and put a pin in it. We've driven like that without incident, even with a possessed old mare trotting mach five down dirt lanes. We did not use a lynch pin, but I couldn't tell you the official name of the pin we used. We only have one mare that we use our breast-collar harness on, and that is how we hooked her to the cart. The rest of our harnesses are collar harnesses and have chains on the end of the traces. Here is a photo of said mare, I believe this was the last time we drove her so far this year. She's 23, and mostly a pasture puff these days. This picture is quite old, so excuse that her harness is a bit sloppy. Seeing it in the picture really makes me want to go and fix it!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*traces and quick releases.*

hiya littrella.
if you look in my albums under stanley your answer lies there.
i have a set that could go through your swingle tree holes so the end bolt would go through and the quick release through the crew hole on the traces.
or have a pair of traces made up with a steel ring at one end so as to make hitching up realy easy.
ill have to supply you with quincys pictures.


----------

